# Bluetooth for 2/01+



## Thrasherlife (Nov 19, 2002)

I would like to get the bluetooth phone kit for my 2/01 build 330ci, anyone know if there is one available yet or when there will be one? TIA.

Thrasherlife


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

Same here. Mine is a 7/01 build and I would love to get rid of my CPT-8000 and use my T616 instead. Recently I just haven't had the time to really research it.


----------



## Thrasherlife (Nov 19, 2002)

I did a little searching on the board but it seemed like every other post was contradicting itself and i just plain got confused .

Thrasherlife


----------



## Adam12Hicks (Oct 19, 2002)

*I don't expect one any time soon*

If there's gonna be one, BMW sure isn't talking about it. They still stick to 3/02 and up.

The necessary harness pieces aren't in place, including the Bluetooth antenna connection in the console, and the harness plugs in the trunk don't seem to have enough wires to handle the kit.

So the way I figure it, if the kit is going to require an entirely new wiring harness, BMW probably won't release it.

Adam


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Adam12Hicks said:


> If there's gonna be one, BMW sure isn't talking about it. They still stick to 3/02 and up.
> 
> The necessary harness pieces aren't in place, including the Bluetooth antenna connection in the console, and the harness plugs in the trunk don't seem to have enough wires to handle the kit.
> 
> ...


Didn't want to say anything yet but I think I've got this figured out on paper. I'll need to get a BT kit from Alee's GB, and do some experimentation, but it APPEARS that a new antenna cable (which exists) and 1 custom-built harness may be all that's needed for US-spec cars MY99-01, at least, to work.

Please don't ask me any questions yet, as I don't have any answers. I'll let everyone know when/if I make any progress.


----------



## Adam12Hicks (Oct 19, 2002)

We'd love to know. I was wondering if you could just adapt the existing antenna line to the BT antenna connection since the standard antenna connector won't be used for anything...

Good luck!
Adam

P.S. I'd be happy to host the info on my DIY page after you get it all worked out!



Kaz said:


> Didn't want to say anything yet but I think I've got this figured out on paper. I'll need to get a BT kit from Alee's GB, and do some experimentation, but it APPEARS that a new antenna cable (which exists) and 1 custom-built harness may be all that's needed for US-spec cars MY99-01, at least, to work.
> 
> Please don't ask me any questions yet, as I don't have any answers. I'll let everyone know when/if I make any progress.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Adam12Hicks said:


> We'd love to know. I was wondering if you could just adapt the existing antenna line to the BT antenna connection since the standard antenna connector won't be used for anything...


There are Fakra -> UHF adapters from BMW, but I believe they're the opposite gender for this.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

RF Connections in Gaithersburg, MD. If an adapter or connector exists, they have it.


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Didn't want to say anything yet but I think I've got this figured out on paper. I'll need to get a BT kit from Alee's GB, and do some experimentation, but it APPEARS that a new antenna cable (which exists) and 1 custom-built harness may be all that's needed for US-spec cars MY99-01, at least, to work.
> 
> Please don't ask me any questions yet, as I don't have any answers. I'll let everyone know when/if I make any progress.


Kaz - Thanks for the keeping the hope alive!! Good luck on the test -- keep us posted!!


----------



## Thrasherlife (Nov 19, 2002)

Kaz, keep up the good work and definitely keep us posted on this. It seems odd that BMWNA wouldn't make a retrofit because a lot of people would love to have it. But then again odd is BMWNA's middle name .

Thrasherlife


----------



## theisgroup (Mar 11, 2002)

it looks like a conversion cable from the 26 pin to the new 54 pin even with the ses connector install will get you bluetooth functionality, but you will loose the voice commands. I have not confirm this, but have a guy building the conversion cable and he has all working but the voice command. I am going to try and get a whole 640a wiring harness and see if there is anyway of retrofiting the whole harness in the car. The dealer will be ordering it monday and when it comes in, if it have the 54 pin on the trunk end, I will purchase. The whole harness is only like $50.

Also, I have found a retrofit instruction on an X5 without the 640a and it states a 9 hour install. So the key maybe to retrofit the new 640a harness.


----------



## Thrasherlife (Nov 19, 2002)

keep us updated.. i would love to have voice commands, i'm not sure if it would be worth it to me w/o the voice commands. Thanks again and keep us posted.

Thrasherlife


----------



## theisgroup (Mar 11, 2002)

Thrasherlife said:


> keep us updated.. i would love to have voice commands, i'm not sure if it would be worth it to me w/o the voice commands. Thanks again and keep us posted.
> 
> Thrasherlife


from what I gather, the kits will be available, the question is when. It seem that a few of the markets have the retro kits for pre- 3/2002 cars. If that were not true, the instructions for the x5 retro would not exist. and the instruction sheet has the kit number that was exposed on the autospy article.

I am looking for someone in the uk or germany to confirm, but have got no answers from my inquiries yet.


----------



## Thrasherlife (Nov 19, 2002)

Theisgroup, great work so far :thumbup:. That would be excelent if you found a way to do the voice commands. Please keep us updated.

Thrasherlife


----------



## Mig29 (Sep 9, 2002)

I suggest that everybody who is interested in using BT in pre 3/02 models call or email BMWNA and inform them as such.
I bet once they see some substantial potential demand they would be much quicker in releasing it here.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Mig29 said:


> I suggest that everybody who is interested in using BT in pre 3/02 models call or email BMWNA and inform them as such.
> I bet once they see some substantial potential demand they would be much quicker in releasing it here.


You don't know BMWNA very well, do you?


----------



## Mig29 (Sep 9, 2002)

Kaz said:


> You don't know BMWNA very well, do you?


Unfortunately I do.
But the alternative is to do nothing.

BTW I don't care about the voice dialing so if you have a solution that does everything sans the voice dialing I'd like to hear about it.

I have a Nokia 3650 that can't wait to connect to the car via BT.


----------



## theisgroup (Mar 11, 2002)

the harness is confirmed against my vin through BMW in Munich. I am told that this will work. Just need to order and wait for it to get here.


----------



## theisgroup (Mar 11, 2002)

theisgroup said:


> the harness is confirmed against my vin through BMW in Munich. I am told that this will work. Just need to order and wait for it to get here.


new info. the bluetooth module is different for my car. I should have the whole thing ironed out soon. I have a install kit and module comming from Germany that is made for pre 3/2002 with option 640 prewiring.


----------



## Mig29 (Sep 9, 2002)

theisgroup said:


> new info. the bluetooth module is different for my car. I should have the whole thing ironed out soon. I have a install kit and module comming from Germany that is made for pre 3/2002 with option 640 prewiring.


Where to order from/what part number(s)?
TIA


----------

